# He used Google+ hotel review to out cheating wife



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

https://www.irishmirror.ie/whats-on/best-hotel-review-ever-scorned-5240953

Oh, dear. She wasn't expecting that, was she?


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

His review may have hurt there bottom line.
Not many cheaters will be staying there in the future.
I wonder how his wife reacted to the review.
Think she told her friends about it.
Probably not.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ha!


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

sa58 said:


> His review may have hurt there bottom line.
> Not many cheaters will be staying there in the future.
> I wonder how his wife reacted to the review.
> Think she told her friends about it.
> Probably not.


Hopefully she and the boss were fired for misuse of company funds. I do love the humiliation it'll bring them. Nice touch.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

He sounds like my kind of guy! It’s a shame he didn’t mention their names in the review.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Nothing like a little public humiliation!
Good for him.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Best 5-Star hotel review that I've read in a very long time!

Hope that both of the cheaters spouses and families were fully exposed to this most scintillating review!*


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Doesn't say if he's divorcing her or not. Only talks about how he got the evidence. 

Anyway...good on him. I'd buy him a pint if I could.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

How pathetic!


----------

